# Dumbbell Bit and Diameter



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to know how you measure for the dumbbell. Maddie's is TOO BIG right now, and I need to order a new one. Anyone know how to do this? On the side of her J and J dumbbell, it says 12x12, I think I should get the 12x10? I hope you all can help me!

Thanks!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

DUMBBELL SIZING INSTRUCTIONS

Items needed: 
1) a long round object (a pencil, pen or thin wooden dowel) (LRO) 
2 ) a ruler 
3) the dog 
Our philosophy is that the dumbbell should fit snugly in the dog’s mouth just behind the canine teeth, meaning that the dog’s lips should rest comfortably where the taper of the dumbbell meets the bar of the dumbbell. We do not like to see any of the bar showing on either side of the dog’s mouth, but we don’t want the dumbbell to be to tight either. If the dumbbell fits snugly in the mouth, it will discourage any shifting of the dumbbell which may cause the “mouthing” that could occur with an improperly fit dumbbell. 
Have the dog sit calmly in front of you and place the LRO is his/her mouth as if it were the bar of the dumbbell. Bring the LRO towards the front of the mouth so that is rests snugly behind the canine teeth (those are the fang like teeth in the front of the mouth). Close the dog’s mouth and grab the LRO with your fingers where it comes out on each side of the mouth. Make sure that the dog’s mouth is closed because you want to include the lips in the measurement. 
Lay the LRO against the ruler and measure the distance between your fingers. 
Repeat this process to make sure you have the measurement correct then call (800) 446-2920 or e-mail us ([email protected]) with the following information: 
Dog’s breed, sex and approx. weight and then the mouth measurement. 
From this information and our experience, we will be able to determine the correct dumbbell for your dog. 
Good luck and thank you for choosing a Max 200 dumbbell. 
Sept. 01, 2003


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a few J&J dumbbells - Invincabell that is a size 4. This was for my smaller 50 lb golden.


----------

